# welches koifutter???



## Drakestar (13. Juni 2010)

Halli hallo!

Ich hab nun seit 3 Jahren den Gartenteich meiner Eltern übernommen. Momentan ist er mit ca. 15 Goldfischen und 6 Kois besetzt. 
Meine Eltern fütterten bis jetzt billig Sticks aus dem Baumarkt. Ich wollte nun aber ein hochwertigeres Futter geben.
Meine Kois bekommen im moment Basisfutter(billig Marke), __ Reis, Haferflocken, Salat und ab und an ein wenig Eigelb.
Nun wollte ich wissen welches Futter ihr mir empfehlen könnt und wo ich günstig Futter einkaufen kann....

lg
Steven


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

Schau mal 
hier oder hier


----------



## Drakestar (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

ja die kenne ich schon. Nur weiß ich nicht welcher Hersteller zu empfehlen ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis...


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

kenne das so: 

teure fische = teures futter
günstige fische = günstiges futter

das mit den günstigen fischen ist mit dem normalen kaufpreis gemeint also preis/qualität
nicht angebotspreis pro cm. 

also mit teurem futter günstige tiere füttern und auf wunder hoffen funktioniert nicht,
normales tetra futter o.ä. ist auf jeden fall besser als diese baumarkt sticks wo nichts drin ist..


----------



## sternhausen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

Hallo Simon

Da muss ich dir ein wenig wiedersprechen, da teures Futter nicht automatisch gutes Futter sein muss.
Es gibt auch gutes Futter zum günstigen Preis, also Futter ohne Koi- zw. Japanaufschlag.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## scholzi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

Hi Leute
es wäre interessant zu wissen was ein gutes Futter ausmacht, woran kann ich es erkennen (Werte)?
Also ich hab mal gehört, das der Rohproteingehalt maximal das 3-4 fache des Rohfettgehalt betragen sollte, weil koi den Rest einfach unverbraucht wieder ausscheiden...?(Wasser wird mehr belastet)
Auf Phosphatgehalte sollte man ebenfalls achten, da sich dieses im Teich anreichert und für massig Algen sorgen kann!
Vielleicht kann jemand mal seine Erfahrungen posten...


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*



sternhausen schrieb:


> Hallo Simon
> 
> Da muss ich dir ein wenig wiedersprechen, da teures Futter nicht automatisch gutes Futter sein muss.
> Es gibt auch gutes Futter zum günstigen Preis, also Futter ohne Koi- zw. Japanaufschlag.
> ...



ok , da bin ich mit dir einverstanden , 
kennst du einen der privat einen extruder betreibt ?

aber wir reden ja hier von koi futter,
welches würdest du denn empfehlen ? (marke) oder selbst gebackenes wie ne art boilies?  
beim futter würde ich keine experimente machen , aber es kommt auch darauf an wieviel einem die sache wert ist, 
was scholzi schreibt würde ich auch gerne mal wissen ..


----------



## sternhausen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

Hi zusammen

Das Futterthema ist allgemein ein sehr heikles Thema und jeder meint das seines das beste Futter ist.
Dazu gibt es in diversen Foren schon unzählige Themen, Meinungen und teilweise Streitereien.
Ich selbst würde nie irgendein Futter als das Beste Futter erwähnen.
Allerdings habe ich als Händler Einblick auf die Einkaufspreise der verschiedenen Futter und ich kann dazu sagen, dass die Einkaufspreise bei weitem nicht so weit auseinanderliegen wie die Verkaufspreise der verschiedenen Händler.
Des weiteren gibt es in Europa zB nur einge wenige tatsächliche Hersteller von Koifutter.
Mit anderen Worten die erzeugen das Futter für verschiedene Namen.
Des weiteren muss jder selbst entscheiden, ob er/sie bereit ist einen Japan Aufschlag zu bezahlen oder nicht.
Ich selbst füttere AL-KO-TE  und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. meiner Meinung nach ist dies ein Futter wo das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis absolut stimmt und auch die Koi eine gesunde und ausgewogene Ernährung erhalten.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

Hallo Reinhard,

hast du einen link wo ich deine Koi begutachten kann?


----------



## scholzi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: welches koifutter???*

Hi Leute....
bin heut über ne interessante PDF zum Thema Futter und Ernährung gestolpert!
http://koicrew-europe.de/catalog/pdf/Koigerechte_Ernaehrung_S.pdf


----------

